# Engineering prank?



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got a set of engineering specs for a good sized remodel that calls for all 9 1/4" LVL's. Is this a thing or is the engineer a nut? My yard is all 9.5".


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.gp.com/build/product.aspx?pid=1392

9 1/4" is real


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Be happy its 9 1/4 it will match the 2x10s if you're using them


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

It's never been a problem to go over spec.

Write an RFI to use the 9-1/2" LVL's.

Make certain it is not a cost issue.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

9.25 is so you can use them in a floor system with 2x10 material without a hump.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

bconley said:


> Be happy its 9 1/4 it will match the 2x10s if you're using them


You type faster than i do...


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. He's been so lame about getting the info to the arch that I wouldn't have been surprised if it turned out to be a wacky item. I requested three specs and have only received one after two months. It was in red marker written across the plan.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

EthanB said:


> Thanks. He's been so lame about getting the info to the arch that I wouldn't have been surprised if it turned out to be a wacky item. I requested three specs and have only received one after two months. It was in red marker written across the plan.


This is about the time when I would stop the project and send the engineer an email, copied to the owner and architect outlining the importance of the required information, time is of the essence, perhaps if he is too busy or lost interest in the project that we should part ways and get a new engineer.

It's usually enough to get their attention, and it has only been once last summer when we actually did bring in a new engineer


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought this thread was about imported flooring...

You want engineer prank froor :chinese:


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

There is no problem with ripping 9.5" to 9-1/4" depth. Just don't do it until you are ready to install it, because you will be removing the edge seal which provides some moisture protection.

We often rip 11-7/8" to 11-1/4" to match up with 2x12 framing.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Standard sizes are 9-1/4", 9-1/2", 11-1/4", 11-7/8", 14", 16", and 18"... can also get custom sizes is 20" 22" and 24.

Someone here mentioned ripping them from 11 7/8 to 11 1/4" ... you have to be out of your mind to do that.


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

Out of your mind would be to pay special order prices and wait a couple of days for the 11-1/4" depth, when it takes just a few minutes to rip the 11-7/8" to size.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

greg24k said:


> Standard sizes are 9-1/4", 9-1/2", 11-1/4", 11-7/8", 14", 16", and 18"... can also get custom sizes is 20" 22" and 24.
> 
> Someone here mentioned ripping them from 11 7/8 to 11 1/4" ... you have to be out of your mind to do that.


Warranty issue?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

When you rip them, wear gloves or they will rip you.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

greg24k said:


> Standard sizes are 9-1/4", 9-1/2", 11-1/4", 11-7/8", 14", 16", and 18"... can also get custom sizes is 20" 22" and 24.
> 
> Someone here mentioned ripping them from 11 7/8 to 11 1/4" ... you have to be out of your mind to do that.


I've done it.

If the yard only sells 9 1/2'' LVL and you need it slipped inside of 2 x 10
floor system.

Padding down all the joist after the fact, 
now that you gotta be outta your mind to do.:whistling


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

RobertCDF said:


> 9.25 is so you can use them in a floor system with 2x10 material without a hump.


Hopefully. The 2x10s may still shrink down some more. The LVLs will not. The last shipment of 2x10s I received for floor joists ranged from 9 1/4 to 9 1/2. I wish I just used engineered stuff for everything...


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

greg24k said:


> Standard sizes are 9-1/4", 9-1/2", 11-1/4", 11-7/8", 14", 16", and 18"... can also get custom sizes is 20" 22" and 24.
> 
> Someone here mentioned ripping them from 11 7/8 to 11 1/4" ... you have to be out of your mind to do that.


I've done it. When you order a 11-7/8" lvl, and it comes 12-1/2" on one end, tapering off to 11-3/4" in the middle and 12-1/4" on the other end....... Pick your best edge, set the rip fence on the circ, and trim. Install cut up..




FramingPro said:


> When you rip them, wear gloves or they will rip you.



I've taken a 3" piece of LVL to the arm. Went to the clinic, doc couldn't get it out... I said screw it, went back to work.... it worked it's way out by the end of the day.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

FramingPro said:


> When you rip them, wear gloves or they will rip you.


I use electrical tape wrapped a couple times around my first finger, to use it as the "edge guide"


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Brutus said:


> I've done it. When you order a 11-7/8" lvl, and it comes 12-1/2" on one end, tapering off to 11-3/4" in the middle and 12-1/4" on the other end....... Pick your best edge, set the rip fence on the circ, and trim. Install cut up..


So you cut a "crown" in them?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

tenon0774 said:


> So you cut a "crown" in them?


No. One edge is pretty darn straight, the other is all over the place. We cut the one that is all over the place to make it straight.


----------

